# First kid on easter



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who will be the first to post kids born on today??????


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Found this cute little Easter egg, shortly after midnight!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww how cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well that s probably as close to an easter baby as you'll get.  Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

vlinealpines said:


> Found this cute little Easter egg, shortly after midnight!


Now now was it born on Easter .lol


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe a little bit early to qualify. She was pretty dry and clean


----------

